# cleaning coconuts for breeding huts?



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Just thought I would get some ideas on what is the eaiest way to do this? I use powertools to make the "doorways" and then saw it in 1/2 with more power tools lol. I then use a chisel or knife to clean out the coconut flesh. It gets it pretty clean, but it smells like old coconut for a little while and sometimes mold can grow in it as well. Anyone do anythind different?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I usually just buy my coco huts, but when I was younger and found bones, shells, etc, that I wanted to clean and keep, I would set the artifact on top of an ant hill for a few days. When I came back it would always be clean as a whistle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

I make my own coconut huts with a circular saw and then cook them in the oven around 450 degrees for a half hour or so. no problems with mold. They come out smelling more like burned wood than coconut but that goes away.

eab


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*Chocohuts*

my dad used to make em for me haha i'm not too great with the power tools. Recently I've just been buying them. i don't need many- I only have 3 of them right now, but i'll probably need to start making them again since for the same price or less for one you get two.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*problem with defleshing*

I am mainly asking about how to get the coconut "flesh" or "meat" out of the shell? I have baked them before, but to sterilze an old hut not to clean them. The mold developes on the inside of the hut, on areas that haven't been cleaned good enough and some of the flesh remains. It isn't a problem, and I just scrap it off when it does develope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

I hear that people give the halves to their dogs, and they get cleaned out in no time. I have a big rottie if you want to borrow her


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL! I forgot about that, as I have heard of that as well. I may have to take you up on that one day, at least to try it out  .


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*The flesh stuff*

Kind of ironic, but i think i've heard of people eating the flesh out of the insdie, along with drinking the milk. I can't stand it, but maybe you could make some mounds chocolates while you're at it.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

i actually do like the taste of coconut. the milk is used to make pina coladas (virgin for us non-drinkers lol), and is kind of good to drink on its own... but the flesh is good to eat. it is just a hassle to get it out of the shell.


----------



## DKiM128 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jon I recommend boiling it. It doesn't do much but sometimes it like shrinks the meat up just a tad so its not as stuck to the shell as much. THen using a screwdrive i just take it out, and sometime using your hand you can peel it out. For me, I hate the taste of coconut from the actual cocnut but I like other things with coconut it taste a lot better when it gets sweeten etc.

I've set up like 10 huts before, and I would rather just buy a hut then save a couple dollars making it, too much of a task!


----------

